# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  B135/A88 - Sprunggelenk

## Dr. House

Kann mir jemand erklren, warum da E.) richtig sein soll?

Mal abgesehen davon, das ich nicht verstehe was "Achse des unteren Sprunggelenkes" sein soll: C.) luft laterel am Springgelenk vorbei  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Muffin_Man

Die Achse des unteren Sprunggelenkes verluft von vorne medial nach hinten lateral, also schrg durch den Fu, was auch daran deutlich wird, dass Pronation und Supination am Fu im Gegensatz zur Hand nicht um eine Longitudinalachse mglich sind - probiere es einfach mal selbst aus. Somit liegen die Sehnen aller Unterschenkelflexoren eindeutig medial, die Sehne des M. extensor hallucis longus allerdings (zumindest teilweise) lateral der Achse.

----------

